# Essential Battery Charging / Safety Rules



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/18)

Battery Mooch's latest YouTube video explains the best way to charge batteries and is. in my opinion, *essential viewing for new vapers*, and a great refresher/reminder for experienced vapers.

Battery Mooch is, without doubt, the most trusted battery expert in the vape community. I would strongly recommend that forum members subscribe to his channel. 

The more we know about battery safety the better it is for us as individuals, and as an interest group.

*Watching the video is worth 12 minutes of your life.
*

*


*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance (17/8/18)

Thanks for posting @Puff the Magic Dragon, Amazing how many peeps out there are rather ignorant on the topic of battery safety.

Like the T-shirt mooch is wearing.



Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Amazing how many peeps out there are rather ignorant on the topic of battery safety.



So true @Raindance. Even so-called experienced vapers can be caught out. I had my Luxotic autofire on me while I was a passenger in a car. I opened the window (in case) and then removed the battery (the RDA was already too hot). I got it out quickly and the battery was only slightly warm. The covers on mods can really be hard to remove in an emergency.

I wonder what I would have done if I had been driving ? One would possibly have time to pull over but believe me when this happens it is frightening. Maybe it would be best to throw it out the window, assuming there is a safe place to throw it. You may have enough time to remove the battery but is it worth taking the chance?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jordache (27/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Battery Mooch's latest YouTube video explains the best way to charge batteries and is. in my opinion, *essential viewing for new vapers*, and a great refresher/reminder for experienced vapers.
> 
> Battery Mooch is, without doubt, the most trusted battery expert in the vape community. I would strongly recommend that forum members subscribe to his channel.
> 
> ...





Thank you for the great post. What’s a good charger to use ... for a 18650 battery , mostly for mech mods ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/10/18)

Jordache said:


> Thank you for the great post. What’s a good charger to use ... for a 18650 battery , mostly for mech mods ....


I have been using a NiteCore D2 and D4 for many years now. Prefer having a digital display thereby being able to see how much my cell's drain before I charge them. Kind of important as mech's have no display's to inform you if you are abusing your batteries or not. (Abusing = discharging below 3.2 Volts.)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/10/18)

I am not an expert (on anything) but you can't really go wrong with a Nitecore charger.

My advice is to buy a charger with more bays (slots) than you think you will need. I bought a four-bay charger and it seems to be running most of the time. I only charge when I am at home.

I took the advice of Richard Ng (Pegasus Vaping Acadamy) who recommended the simpler, and cheaper, Nitecore charger which operates on flashing LEDs. According to him, the "screen " version provides tons of info while charging which is essentially of very little practical use.

Take a look at Danial DJLsb' recent review of the Golisi S6. He is one of the very few technically competent reviewers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jordache (27/10/18)

Raindance said:


> I have been using a NiteCore D2 and D4 for many years now. Prefer having a digital display thereby being able to see how much my cell's drain before I charge them. Kind of important as mech's have no display's to inform you if you are abusing your batteries or not. (Abusing = discharging below 3.2 Volts.)
> 
> Regards




Thanks for the response bud. I currently use a nitecore I2... I’m looking into the D2 and D4 version. I think knowing the volts is a useful bit of information. Especially monitoring how your battery drains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jordache (27/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am not an expert (on anything) but you can't really go wrong with a Nitecore charger.
> 
> My advice is to buy a charger with more bays (slots) than you think you will need. I bought a four-bay charger and it seems to be running most of the time. I only charge when I am at home.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the vid bud. I was looking into the golisi chargers but wasn’t entirely sure over the quality and brand itself. Looks like a decent charger and at a good price.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/1/19)

If I may ask on this thread. So my one set batteries only charge to about 95%. This is that pink batteries. But my set chocolat batteries charge to 100%. So is it the charger thats packing up or the batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If I may ask on this thread. So my one set batteries only charge to about 95%. This is that pink batteries. But my set chocolat batteries charge to 100%. So is it the charger thats packing up or the batteries?



Where does it say 95% and 100% @Jean claude Vaaldamme ?
On the charger?

My chargers dont give me a percentage, just the blinking lights turn to always on then I know they fully charged.

The way Ive checked them before is to check the battery with a voltmeter and see what the voltage is when fully charged. If its 4.2V then it has been fully charged. If you put it aside for a day and tomorrow its 4.1 or 4.0 then that battery might be getting old and not holding its charge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/1/19)

Silver said:


> Where does it say 95% and 100% @Jean claude Vaaldamme ?
> On the charger?
> 
> My chargers dont give me a percentage, just the blinking lights turn to always on then I know they fully charged.
> ...


Thanks, yes it says 100% on the charger, but with the pink battery set it just goes to96% You know you can feel the batteries and charger is little hot while charging, but with these after they reach 96% it stays there and batt and charger cool down as if not charging anymore


----------



## Silver (22/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, yes it says 100% on the charger, but with the pink battery set it just goes to96% You know you can feel the batteries and charger is little hot while charging, but with these after they reach 96% it stays there and batt and charger cool down as if not charging anymore



Hard to tell if its something wrong with the batteries or charger

Maybe try some other batteries to see if its only those that do it - then it might be the batteries

Might just be out a little bit and nothing to get too concerned about. Not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------

